# Rules for iPhones/iPod touches



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Well now I've seen quite a few threads that touch upon things that are/might be illegal

The Gbatemp rules say no linking to illegal warez, but is linking to an illegal repo or talking about where to find an illegal app counted as "warez"?

I think that the gbatemp rules need to change to incorperate jailbreaking legalities


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, jailbreaking is just "changing" some important things in the iPod firmware, which may or may not be legal here. After that, it seems perfectly safe.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Jailbreaking is completely legal just like flashcarts

It's what some people post about jailbreaking


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 23, 2010)

linking to repos is no different to linking to "warez sites", but I've seen quite a few people do it recently.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes but people get away with it because some repos are legal such as big boss and zottd, there are no legal romsites


----------



## luke_c (Jun 23, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yes but people get away with it because some repos are legal such as big boss and zottd, there are no legal romsites


They're not getting away with anything if the repo hosts legal legitimate files, I doubt it's necessary to change all the rules just for iDevices, GBAtemps basic rules are, if it's illegal, don't post it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 23, 2010)

Rule 1 - Don't buy one there pathetic

I jokes...... or do I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do see what you mean, I have seen a few repos mentioned lately, but as you say aslong as they are ones like Bigboss which just hosts homebrew, themes ect it should be fine


----------



## The Pi (Jun 23, 2010)

If they only have homebrew there fine
but if they host cracked apps a mod will beat you about the head

nuff said.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 24, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Yes but people get away with it because some repos are legal such as big boss and zottd, there are no legal romsites


There are legal "romsites".  The official mame site hosts legal roms, there are some C64 devs who have given their permission for games to be hosted and some abandonware sites host both legal and illegal content.

I was obviously talking about people linking to app repos with illegal content.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> There are legal "romsites".  The official mame site hosts legal roms, there are some C64 devs who have given their permission for games to be hosted and some abandonware sites host both legal and illegal content.


Whoaaa !!!!.... Are you telling me that there's such a thing as LEGAL downloads of ROMS ????? AND we can post those links on GBATemp ?????

If so why hasn't anyone ever posted them up before ???? (mind you what forums WOULD they put it under ???)
Could some1 post them !!! or would that be asking too much ????


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been posted before just that people need to be 100% sure that they are indeed abandonware or freeware.  There have been a lot of Abandonware sites that have hosted titles that are still being sold and have never been abandoned by those who own the rights.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

^ I See - so really it's a 'grey area' to what's a legal ROm and what's not... OK forget my request about links then


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 25, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ^ I See - so really it's a 'grey area' to what's a legal ROm and what's not... OK forget my request about links then



No it's not a grey area. If it's not being sold anymore, the developers give permission to put it up, or the copyright expires then it's a legal rom. It's just some legal romsites put up roms that still don't fit under any of those categories.


----------

